# my dog wont stop using the house as his toilet



## kimwood76 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all I'm looking for advice on how to stop my 2yr old dog from going to the toilet in the house. I have just got a puppy bitch and prior to this my male 2 yr old dog would go out to the toilet (unless that is he was left in the kitchen at night) he could be left alone in the day and not have any accidents. He will go outside but will then come in and wee on the floor. Desperatly in need of help with this as I have children and am really finding stopping this behaviour very hard to stop. Will it help to have him neutered?
Any advice is much appreciated.
Many thanks. Kim


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Neutering is important anyway cos you will find it hard to prevent them mating when your bitch puppy comes into season. 

Do you go out with him when he goes to the toilet?


----------



## kimwood76 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes I understand that neutering is important in regards to the mating of our puppy and that is being looked into at the moment. I do go out with him when he goes outside and he will wee out there and I will praise him loads and play with his fav toy so that he knows that he has done a good thing however when he comes back in he will go again with in about 5 mins.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I assume the puppy is going to the toilet indoors?

It may be that the smell of her urine indoors is confusing him, or he could be territory marking.

What are you cleaning the urine spots with?


----------



## kimwood76 (Dec 1, 2009)

She is still having a few accidents although she is better trained than he is at the moment I think it is possibly a territorial issue which is why we are in the process of getting the money together to have him neutured which i am hoping that that will help with the issue although im not so sure as he even peed on my keg the other day! Its just getting very frustrating. e are cleaning with the normal house hold cleaners, is there anything that you would advise to use. My partner is thinking citronella.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Biological washing powder is the best thing to use, as it breaks down the organic components in the urine.

Many household cleaners are ammonia based, which can make them urinate more, or encourage them to reuse the same spot.

You can also get sprays and such from petshops that are specifically for urine stains and smells.


----------



## kimwood76 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok thats really helpful I will try the biological waswhing powder as i suppose that will also help for when the puppy wees too as it will help take her scent away thus hopefully stopping him from wanting to mark over the top. thanks ever so much for your advice.


----------

